#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  銀製品對你來說是？

## 野生狼

有時候在電影裡經常會看到人類拿著銀製品跟獸人對峙（像是銀劍，銀幣等，而且被銀製品攻擊的好像幾乎都是狼人(這裡指的是Werewolf的狼人)）人類說銀製品是某些獸人最怕的東西，只要皮膚碰到銀製品，就會像燙傷一樣
對各位獸來說，銀製品是什麼？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~ 野生狼

我的世界裡 銀製品沒有任何效果XDD
除非附魔之類的~
我心理想的不是人看月亮變成的那種狼人 :wuffer_thpt: 
而是出生就直接是狼人(比較異世界的感覺XDD

----------


## 狼王白牙

我認為銀製品對狼人有害，是一則為了掩飾甚麼的 "謊言"

從化學角度來看，銀製品如果對某種生物有害，那麼狼人體內有某種可以跟銀離子發生化學反應的元素，例如硫。但這一點都不合理，因為這種元素不好傳遞氧氣，除非，人類認為狼人的血液是有毒的。

最有可能的是，在中世紀銀製品很值錢，而這個謊言可以讓人類自己持有銀製品的意願提高，也就是商人自己騙自己人

因為我後期偏向喜歡龍了，所以金銀貴金屬製品當然是收集用的 : 3

----------


## 野生狼

> 我認為銀製品對狼人有害，是一則為了掩飾甚麼的 "謊言"
> 
> 從化學角度來看，銀製品如果對某種生物有害，那麼狼人體內有某種可以跟銀離子發生化學反應的元素，例如硫。但這一點都不合理，因為這種元素不好傳遞氧氣，除非，人類認為狼人的血液是有毒的。
> 
> 最有可能的是，在中世紀銀製品很值錢，而這個謊言可以讓人類自己持有銀製品的意願提高，也就是商人自己騙自己人
> 
> 因為我後期偏向喜歡龍了，所以金銀貴金屬製品當然是收集用的 : 3



欸...欸..！？  居然，首領也來了！？
當時應該有很多人類認為狼人的血液有毒，就跟首領描述的請情況一樣，剛好人類總是認為銀製品可以消毒殺菌，所以他們認為這個方法有效
也可能是當時的人類覺得狼人不需要氧氣
如果是商人的謊言，這點可信度最高
也許是有人類亂傳獸人會怕銀製品的謠言，現在人類才會有這種觀念




附魔的銀製品啊
會不會是
被某個邪惡的人類領袖
用奇怪的聖水和邪教儀式
加持的銀劍呢?

----------


## 希諾道

在我的世界裡，銀製品就是普通的物品，沒特別～

說回文中提及的狼人，除非狼人的回復力高強到就算被刀劍所傷也能回復很快，否則好像也沒很大必要使用銀這種（古時）貴價物來攻擊他們？
如果狼人的皮膚及肌肉結實到刀槍不入，那麼必然更是一面倒的戰事，狼人應該選擇直接屠城了ｗ（那類狼人不是都是常被稱為失控的野獸為主？）
如果是說狼人敏捷很高，那麼。。。那些細小如手指的十字架等等就更加沒用處，因為根本沒可能擊中他們～
終結來說儘管銀製品帶有解除或傷害狼人詛咒的能力，那實用性依然不怎樣高，除非是當時的有錢人能把自己全身銀器？（？）
更何況就算是戲裡說的狼人，他們也不像會笨到只懂直線面對面攻擊吧？～
所以銀器的用處很成疑～ＸＤ


看到狼王白牙現在比較偏向喜歡龍了？
未來會有打算委託一張龍或龍人設定嗎？：３

----------

